# averatec 3200 dc power jack



## walter (Oct 9, 2006)

Where I can buy dc power jack or whole printed circut boad with jack on it?
part number on the web PJ003 or AV41225.
prices for DC Jack very high, from $15 to 23.
If anybody know manufacturers of printed circut boad with jack on it?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.laptopjacks.com/view_part.php?id=AV41225&PHPSESSID=d503381305b1a6c4734a377d6d3d825f
Please tell us what this be used in.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

those jacks tend to break alot on the 3200 series of averatec laptops so its propably a replacement


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

On a lot of models they replace the jack, then coat the whole thing in epoxy to make it harder to break loose from the board. 

Here is a link to the board. http://cgi.ebay.com/Averatec-Power-...591316QQihZ018QQcategoryZ114206QQcmdZViewItem


----------

